# E-mail to & from Vacation Village at Parkway



## irisheaven (Mar 15, 2006)

*E-mail to Vacation Village from Myself:*


To Whom It May Concern: 

I just wanted to let you know that your resort is getting a little negative feedback about the lack of amenities you offer. Please refer to this link http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20458

As an owner, I would like to keep our GC status and all the exchangers happy. Are there any plans in the works to upgrade our resort to include extra amenities?  I think this would help keep us at the top of the list with the other top resorts in the Disney area.

Please let me know. 

Thanks, 
Sarah 


*E-mail back from Vacation Village:*

To: Sarah  

Thank you for allowing Vacation Village At Parkway to be of service to you. In regards to your e-mail, our resort does not have too many amenities in order to keep our maintenance fees at a lower cost. The other resorts may have golf courses and many other amenities but their owners are paying close to $700.00 just in maintenance fees not including property taxes. With the amenities we offer and our hospitality scores we are able to keep our Gold Crown status with RCI. As we get bigger, the developers do plan to make additional amenities. Please contact us if you have any further questions. 


Best regards,

Vacation Village At Parkway
Reservations & Owner Services Dept.
2949 Arabian Nights Blvd.
Kissimmee, Fl 34747
Tel: (407) 396 9086
EMail: parkway@dailymanagementresorts.com


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Funny, we have stayed at Vacation Village at Parkway and prefer it over many resorts.*

 My only complaint was the hard bed!    

I really like your resort and think it is one of the best.  Your MF's are low so far as well.   As I stated earlier, we do not use most of the amenities at Orlando resorts because we are just plain tuckered out from Disney and Universal.  

The pools at Vacation Village are very nice, as are the hottubs.  I thought the one was a little crowded last year, but that was okay because we met some nice people.  I did keep imagining those little kids peeing in the hot water.      I think little kids should keep to the pools.  They must think that water is too hot???  It was almost too hot for us.

Anyway, your resort is nice and you shouldn't be offended at the lack of amenities.  I have no idea where they would fit a golf course.  Orlando already has a lot of those, anyway.  What other amenities do people want at resorts?  We have sleigh rides at one of our resorts, but that is not going to happen in Orlando.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 15, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> We have sleigh rides at one of our resorts, but that is not going to happen in Orlando.


A bit off topic-

Actually, Wilderness Lodge and Villas at Wilderness Lodge offer a sleigh ride during the Christmas season.


----------



## Kola (Mar 15, 2006)

We stayed at Vacation Village at Parkway in Febr. 2006 and had no complaints. Maintenance was superb, the unit well furnished and equipped. I can imagine that the pool could be rather too small in the summer hot weather, but this was not a problem in Febr. There are plenty of activities if you want to be kept busy. I have suggested to the managers that the existing three shared computer stations with internet in the recreation/registration building should be increased at a very modest extra cost as there is often a line up. Otherwise I was happy with the resort and would come back next year.

Kola


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 15, 2006)

It does depend where you stay but maintenance fees may be considerably less.  My maintenance fees at OLCC are around $513 plus tax.  With tax, it makes it just slightly (about $25) higher than VVP's maintenance plus tax.  In my opinion, I get better value for my maintenance fees at OLCC than I do at VVP.  One of my issues with VVP occurred roughly 3 years ago.  They sent me the maintenance bill at the end of September with it due the 1st of January of the following year.  In the meantime, until I paid next year's maintenance fees, they froze my RCI Points account (in September) so that I couldn't make reservations using that account  .  It didn't matter that the points in the account were not from VVP (I had exchange OLCC units into points).  I would have understood if I had been late or hadn't paid the maintenance fees when it was due, but it wasn't due for another 3 months.  Needless to say, I was unhappy (you can put in stronger words  ).  On the other hand, it did beat the December rush of maintenance bills and I haven't gotten a bill from them that early again but I actually like the idea of getting bills earlier so that when my Xmas vacationn rolls around, it is one less expense to worry about.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Carl, sleighs have skis!  I have been in Orlando at Christmas and have not seen snow!*

I guess it is really a wagon ride at Wilderness!    

Our Colorado resort only rents a sleigh when several people ask for it, and I am sure there is a cost, though minimal because farmers with sleighs in the mountains are numerous.  Hay wagon rides are a popular thing in Colorado during summer months.  Frankly, I get tired of that stuff because we live near several ranches that offer horseback riding lessons, sleigh rides and hay rides, and our church and our kids' schools (though they are old now) always chose those kinds of activities for celebrations.  I guess that is from being a farm girl, born and raised!  

Disney probably doesn't charge anything for theirs.  I was just pointing out that activities are varied, based on the location of the resorts, but I think you knew that.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 15, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> I guess it is really a wagon ride at Wilderness!
> 
> Our Colorado resort only rents a sleigh when several people ask for it, and I am sure there is a cost, though minimal because farmers with sleighs in the mountains are numerous.  Hay wagon rides are a popular thing in Colorado during summer months.  Frankly, I get tired of that stuff because we live near several ranches that offer horseback riding lessons, sleigh rides and hay rides, and our church and our kids' schools (though they are old now) always chose those kinds of activities for celebrations.  I guess that is from being a farm girl, born and raised!
> 
> Disney probably doesn't charge anything for theirs.  I was just pointing out that activities are varied, based on the location of the resorts, but I think you knew that.


First, I apologize to the OP for taking this off topic.

Cindy, I can't remember exactly, but I think it has skis with little wheels? Does that make sense? Anyway, it's designed to give the appearance of a sleigh.
No it's certainly not free. I don't have the price handy, but I do know it's very hard to book.


----------

